# K today, 5/23



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

On my way, in Albany now, anyone else?


----------



## marcski (May 23, 2015)

You dog! Enjoy.  My season ended when we ran into each other last weekend.  We are away this weekend but my head, heart and soul are still skiing.  .


----------



## ScottySkis (May 23, 2015)

Luck y have a blast Cornhead.


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

Thanks guys, just pulled in, looks good, still continuous, gonna ski till 5, then see how I feel, either head for home, or crash somewhere and do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

Not too shabby...for Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## Rambo (May 23, 2015)

Corn must be Mr. Diehard - Hope your Volkl's are holding together... looks great on the webcam... enjoy


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

Rambo said:


> Corn must be Mr. Diehard - Hope your Volkl's are holding together... looks great on the webcam... enjoy



They are, but they are worse, lawsuit? Things aren't going so well at work. Said hi to the Birdman, and shredderofgnar, another NY'er, bump connoisseur.


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to stay overnight and do at least a half day tomorrow. Ran into a guy with a ticket for sale for tomorrow, $20. It is supposed to be nearly 20° warmer tomorrow, 75°. Any suggestions for cheap, bare bones accommodations near K?


----------



## chuckstah (May 23, 2015)

Hillside inn on access road is$55 on priceline.com. place in Rutland for $45. I was just looking at rooms for tomorrow night.


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

Radio Ron baby


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

In action


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

Ooops


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

Radio Ron
https://youtu.be/8JPG59nPkxo


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

More Ron
https://youtu.be/L396ctWaFmY


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Hillside inn on access road is$55 on priceline.com. place in Rutland for $45. I was just looking at rooms for tomorrow night.



Ended up at the Highlander rt 7 Rutland, $49 tax included, one star, I see why, that's OK, right up my alley, at least no regrets for forgetting my swim trunks thanks for the tips. Are you skiing tomorrow? I'll PM you my # if you'd like to share some turns.


----------



## chuckstah (May 23, 2015)

Plan on being there about 11:30 or noon. I'll check pm in the morning.


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Hillside inn on access road is$55 on priceline.com. place in Rutland for $45. I was just looking at rooms for tomorrow night.



Ended up at the Highlander rt 7 Rutland, $49 tax included, one star, I see why, that's OK, right up my alley, at least no regrets for forgetting my swim trunks thanks for the tips. Are you skiing tomorrow? I'll PM you my # if you'd like to share some turns.


----------



## joshua segal (May 23, 2015)

I could have used better edges for the first few hours this AM.  There was a hard freeze on Fri. night and it really didn't soften until about 11AM.  Fortunately, the hordes didn't arrive until 10AM, so the fact that there was really one skiable lane about two cat tracks wide on the headwall for everyone wasn't that bad!  

There is no snow beyond the snow-fence and the glacier on top is down to 10 feet.  The headwall probably will not be the place we'll be walking on June 1.


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2015)

I get the sharper edges.  Towards the bottom the was a scraped off spot that was sketchy.

I agree with your assessment.


----------



## Cornhead (May 23, 2015)

Last week I broke out my rock skis to ski Skyelark, I made a few passes on Superstar with them too, their edges are nonexistent, I missed the ability to edge on the exposed base in the troughs.

Not supposed to get nearly as cold tonight, low 44°. Looking forward to some early morning turns before the hoards arrive, and people start launching themselves at me.


----------



## joshua segal (May 24, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> ...
> 
> ... Looking forward to some early morning turns before the hoards arrive, and people start launching themselves at me.


I thought most of the skiers were relatively courteous and kept their speed down given the WROD situation.  But there were a few idiots and I got buzzed a few times by skiers who could not possibly have stopped (if they had to) to avoid traffic below them.


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2015)

Sublime peel away turns on the groomed swath this morning, I'd love to burn one, but I can't, damn work.


----------



## marcski (May 24, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Sublime peel away turns on the groomed swath this morning, I'd love to burn one, but I can't, damn work.


Now, you're just rubbing it in.


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2015)

Skied all morning with a guy originally from Rome NY, he knows all about Snow Ridge, very cool


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2015)

Even the dogs are chill in at the base


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2015)

Here


----------



## Cornhead (May 24, 2015)

Happy Memorial Day


----------



## chuckstah (May 24, 2015)

Great spring day. Officially a bit of walking/mud skiing as of last run just after 4. It was nice  meeting and making turns with Cornhead


----------



## Rystoned (Jun 8, 2015)

*K today 5/23*

Hey love,

How are you doing today?
I hope that you take care of yourself.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 11, 2015)

What a ski season at Kmart!


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 12, 2015)

One tiny little spot of snow left on SS, Winter is on it's way back in 9 days.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 12, 2015)

There is big patch left near the top of Superstar. Even skiable??  As seen from the Horizon cam at Pico.


----------



## Rystoned (Jun 18, 2015)

*K today 5/23*

Hey love,

How are you doing today?
I hope that you take care of yourself.


----------



## dlague (Jun 18, 2015)

Can someone disable this Rystoned user - obviously an imposter!  Delete the posts too,  feels creepy!


----------

